# Al Reef Village - Help Information



## WMorgan

Hello:

I am considering accepting a postion in AD and my wife and I have been surfing the web. Can anyone tell us what communities have postal service? From what we can tell by our research to date is the Al Reef Village does have a postal system for the community.

Anyone out there know how it works and how we can receive mail/packages directly without having to do this by other means.

Thanks for any help and/or suggestions!

W


----------



## cornejooste

WMorgan said:


> Hello:
> 
> I am considering accepting a postion in AD and my wife and I have been surfing the web. Can anyone tell us what communities have postal service? From what we can tell by our research to date is the Al Reef Village does have a postal system for the community.
> 
> Anyone out there know how it works and how we can receive mail/packages directly without having to do this by other means.
> 
> Thanks for any help and/or suggestions!
> 
> W


Yes, Al Reef has a postal service.
Al Reef has Street names and Villa numbers.
Therefore you provide your residential address and Mail will be delivered to your door.


----------



## WMorgan

Thanks so much for the information! Mail being delivered right to a residents door is impressive. I will have to look at Al Reef as one of my top picks for our future move to AD! It is all a bit confusing coming from the states and having a regular postal system. 

Doe the postal system work similarly as street address, villa #, Abu Dhabi, Zip Code per chance? Want to assure my wife her home shopping will not be interrupted and that she will not have to worry about packages from family members as well. As well as my business deliveries not ending up on a street corner! I have read that on the internet


----------

